# New find~ Nice orig. '51 Columbia 5 Star- rare options?



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2012)

Just picked this beautiful girl up today, it is the nicest original paint bike we've ever had, and everything looks original except tires and rims, but did get those as well, owner had put a new set on due to some surface rust 

Has some very cool options, and some I have never seen- are they correct? (owner swears they are) - 
Front drum brake with caliper, New Departure
Tailight (works!)
Rear 3 speed with New Departure hub, and N.D. shifter on bars- seems odd the way they thread the line back to the hub on little roller wheels-?

Any thoughts/comments?

Thx!
Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Other than the three speed it looks correct to me. Ken (Mr. Columbia) can probably sort that out htough. The front brake makes it a "Super Equipped" Five Star. I have both a boys and girls version of this bike as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice pair of Columbias Shawn!

Just to clarify~ the original spokes and hubs were used with the new rims.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 18, 2012)

Shawn & Nick,  Super super nice Columbia's, all 3.

Nick,  Super nice find with great accessories, CONGRATS!!!!!!

Shawn,  I agree, your 5-star would look great with a 29'-31' Columbia Wings ornament even if not period correct.  Super nice bikes.  I love Columbia's, my favorite bikes.  

I see now I should be saying Darcie, not Nick, sorry I am used to Nick's posts.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Shawn & Nick,  Super super nice Columbia's, all 3.
> 
> I see now I should be saying Darcie, not Nick, sorry I am used to Nick's posts.




No worries, Nick does do most of the posting... I usually just lurk 
Darcie


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Really cool!  I love the colors too.  Not sure about the originality of the in-question parts, either way it is sweet and in great shape!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Darcie,
    After a little more research I'm almost certain the 3spd is a later addition. From what I can tell only the middlweight Columbias e.g. Tourist had 3 spds. The super-equipped models (boys Model R5, girls Model R6) such as ours were single speed coaster bikes. As a side note neither of my bikes are badged as Columbias; the boys is badged as a Pope and the girls as a TruSport. Both bikes also retain the original Goodyear Deluxe Rib tires. BTW in case any of you sharp eyed readers noticed my boys brake handle on the wrong side I corrected that the day after the pics were taken! V/r Shawn


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice! 
 The front drum brake is correct for this bike. This is the unit with one large and one small diameter flange. It was last used in 1951 and was replaced with a unit with equal size large flanges in 1952. The luggage rack without side reflectors was used only in 1950 and 1951 as well and was replaced by the one with 4 side reflectors in 52. Even though the Tripple Speed was not a catalog item for the 5 Stars in this year we have found plenty of evidence that Columbia had them in the factory. It probably was added by the owner but is possible to be a special order.


----------



## Mole (Aug 19, 2012)

So if the three speed is actually correct, as per MrColumbia, on a boys bike it would probably have been routed along the top tube then down. which would take away some of the "wierdness" about the way it is routed on this bike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2012)

What a beautiful original Columbia she is. Only one year younger than me but looking in much better shape!

Dave


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 19, 2012)

Nick and Darcie,
What a gorgeous girl! You guys have found some REALLY nice bikes lately!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 19, 2012)

MrColumbia said:


> Nice!
> The front drum brake is correct for this bike. This is the unit with one large and one small diameter flange. It was last used in 1951 and was replaced with a unit with equal size large flanges in 1952. The luggage rack without side reflectors was used only in 1950 and 1951 as well and was replaced by the one with 4 side reflectors in 52. Even though the Tripple Speed was not a catalog item for the 5 Stars in this year we have found plenty of evidence that Columbia had them in the factory. It probably was added by the owner but is possible to be a special order.




Thanks Ken/Mr. Columbia, glad to hear that, was really hoping it was correct, as the owner stated. Owner stated there were 50 of these 3 spd bikes made in 1951, have no idea where he got that info, but maybe it's not far off the mark then. We have a photographer coming out to visit on Monday, will shoot some nice pics for your Readers Bikes pages,  as requested. 

Darcie


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 19, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> Nick and Darcie,
> What a gorgeous girl! You guys have found some REALLY nice bikes lately!




Knew you'd appreciate this one Belle!
D


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow - that is a beautiful bicycle - good for you!!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 19, 2012)

FYI~ Ken/Mr. Columbia emailed me the New Departure "TRIPLSPEED" manual if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## MBP (Aug 20, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!   You sure have a talent for finding the treasures!


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 4, 2012)

*Rare options indeed!!*



Nickinator said:


> Just picked this beautiful girl up today, it is the nicest original paint bike we've ever had, and everything looks original except tires and rims, but did get those as well, owner had put a new set on due to some surface rust
> 
> Has some very cool options, and some I have never seen- are they correct? (owner swears they are) -
> Front drum brake with caliper, New Departure
> ...




Yeah!! Rare options, you have.. Nice find! here's my 5 star, all orig. No options and springer.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Sep 4, 2012)

Very nice bicycle and what a great find , the colors on that bike wil POP your eyes out lol!!!


----------

